# Tauscht ihr Eure Netzteile vorher aus oder erst wenn die schrott sind?



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Moin,

da ich mir nun ein neues Gehäuse holen werde und eh alles ausbauen muss und mein Netzteil nun über 10 Jahre läuft, frage ich mich, ob ich mir auch gleich ein neues holen soll? Wie lange die Teile halten kann ja keiner sagen. Ansich läuft es problemlos, aber 10 Jahre sinds nun auch schon...ich habe das "Cougar CM 700W/R". War damals eh eigentlich schon ne Nummer zu groß für mein System, da ich nicht annähernd die Leistung brauchte. :/
Kabel sind genug vorhanden bei dem Netzteil.

Wie handhabt ihr das so? Wartet ihr bis nix mehr geht oder holt ihr euch schon vorher ein neues? Die Leistung ansich reicht bei mir aus.
Demnächst bzw. vermutlich soll dann noch ne GTX3070 rein, rest seht ihr im Profil.

Habt ihr ne Empfehlung für ein gescheites Netzteil? Hab leider auch schon öfters gelesen, dass je nach Gehäuseaufbau die Kabel für den CPU-Stromstecker zu kurz sind...


Schöne Grüße


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab tatsächlich noch nie ein NT auf Verdacht getauscht, immer erst wenn es Probleme gab oder das Netzteil im Verdacht stand welche zu machen. Eher ist es noch passiert dass ich Anschlüsse brauchte die das alte NT nicht hatte


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich weiß nicht obs an Corona liegt, aber die Auswahl ist momentan eher bescheiden, viele sind derzeit nicht auf Lager. Löst das Problem wohl ^^


----------



## Neawoulf (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube, dass ich bisher kein Netzteil (viel) länger als 5 Jahre im Einsatz hatte. Meistens tausche ich es aus, wenn ich den Rechner aufrüste oder nen komplett neuen Rechner kaufe. Einen Defekt hatte ich erst einmal und das ist schon mindestens 12 bis 13 Jahre her und war ein ziemlich billiges Netzteil. Zuletzt habe ich mir Anfang des Jahres ein Be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 650 Watt Anfang 2020 gekauft. Mir wurde damals gesagt, dass 500 bis 550 Watt auch in Zukunft völlig reichen, aber da ich auf Nummer Sicher gehen wollte, hab ich dann eben doch die 650 Watt Version genommen. Dass die neuen Nvidia-Karten solche Leistungsfresser sind und selbst 750 Watt für ne 3080 oft noch knapp sind, war damals nicht wirklich vorherzusehen.

Daher könnte mein nächstes Netzteil schon Anfang 2021 kommen, wenn ich auch die GPU und evtl. CPU wieder aufrüsten werde (hab ne 3080 im Auge, evtl. mit doppeltem Speicher oder eine der kommenden AMD-Karten). Generell hab ich mit be quiet! Straight Power Netzteilen immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ein paar Mal hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es Probleme macht, aber das hat sich im Nachhinein immer als falsch herausgestellt. 

Was die 3070 an Strom fressen wird kann ich aber leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich wechsle so ca, alle 6-7 Jahre, allein schon wegen der verbesserten Effizienz. Wegen Defekt hab ich bisher nur 2 Netzteile getauscht, die schon beim Kauf defekt waren    Aber nach 10 Jahren wird es IMHO echt mal Zeit. Für einen modernen PC reicht dann aber locker ein 500-550W-Modell. Eine übertaktete RTX 3080 zieht ca 370 Watt, der Rest vom PC mit einer CPU wie dem Core i7-10700K ca 200W, mit einem Ryzen 7 3800X oder Core i5-10000er ca 150W. Ein gutes 500-500W-Modell hat immer noch einen Puffer, könnte also für kurze Zeit auch mehr Watt bringen als die Nennleistung, die eher eine Art "empfohlene Dauerlast" darstellt. UND es kommt eigentlich eh nie vor, dass CPU & Graka beide bei 100% sind. 

Und was die Lieferbarkeit angeht, versteh ich das nicht so ganz - eigentlich sind die empfehlenswerten Modell schon längst wieder gut verfügbar, kosten also auch nicht 50% mehr als noch Anfang des Jahres, was vor ein paar Monaten ja der Fall war. Vier Vorschläge (alle auch teilmodular, d.h. du kannst zumindest die Kabel für die Laufwerke abnehmen und ggf. auch weglassen, wenn du nicht alle brauchst):

https://geizhals.de/corsair-tx-m-se...550w-atx-2-4-cp-9020133-a1558758.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/sharkoon-wpm-gold-zero-550w-atx-2-3-a2022019.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-11-cm-600w-atx-2-4-bn298-a1910278.html?hloc=de
https://geizhals.de/fsp-hyper-m-600w-atx-2-31-hp600ms-ppa6003800-a1381567.html?hloc=de


----------



## MichaelG (13. Oktober 2020)

Die Netzteile lasse ich meistens länger drin. In der Regel tausche ich die dann erst aus wenn ich den  Mehrbedarf an Strom habe. Mein aktuelles Netzteil ist jetzt von 2012 oder so. Das werde ich (sofern es bis dahin noch leben sollte) aber im kommenden Jahr rausschmeißen wenn ich mir ein neues Board, CPU und eine RTX 3xxx kaufen werde. Hängt auch davon ab ob Nvidia bis dahin Super-Versionen herausgebracht hat mit mehr VRAM. 8 GB sind mir zu wenig.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Oktober 2020)

Die benötigte Leistung kannst du grob mit einem Netzteil Kalkulator ermitteln .   

https://www.bequiet.com/de/psucalculator

Ich lasse mein NT aber in der Regel auch länger laufen.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Kalkulator bringt erstmal nix, da ich das Netzteil vermutlich länger haben werde als den Rest vom PC...ist jedenfalls wieder so geplant.
Irgendwann kommt dann wieder nen neues Board und CPU und dann ist es eh anders. Mein jetziger PC ist echt sparsam im Vergleich zu dem nächsten Oo

Laut dem Rechner da  verbraucht  die RTX3080 am Limit mehr als mein jetziger kompletter PC, wenn er am Limit wäre 
Laut Kalkulator würde mir jetzt nen 350W reichen, hatte echt gedacht als ich vor 10 Jahren mein Netzteil gekauft habe, dass die später mehr Strom fressen aber nix da, umsonst nen 700W gekauft xD

Denke mal diesmal wirds nen 650W. Mal sehen...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Laut dem Rechner da  verbraucht  die RTX3080 am Limit mehr als mein jetziger kompletter PC, wenn er am Limit wäre


Lt. Igor (von Igors Lab) sollten 750W für die RTX3080 nebst drumherum die Untergrenze sein.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Mir langt ne RTX 3070 mit 16GB, sofern der Aufpreis nicht zu übertrieben ist für die 8GB mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Lt. Igor (von Igors Lab) sollten 750W für die RTX3080 nebst drumherum die Untergrenze sein.



Das gilt aber nur für Billig-Netzteile. Ich hab es ja vorgerechnet: FALLS CPU und Graka bei 100% wären, sind es mit nem Core i7-10700K und einer RTX 3080 OC um die 570Watt. Und ein gutes Markenmodell mit 500-550W liefert problemlos auch mal 600W, wenn es nicht auf Dauer ist. 

Für ne 3070 und je nach CPU werden dann selbst 500W dicke reichen, wenn es eben kein 30€-500W-Schrott ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Oktober 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das gilt aber nur für Billig-Netzteile. Ich hab es ja vorgerechnet: FALLS CPU und Graka bei 100% wären, sind es mit nem Core i7-10700K und einer RTX 3080 OC um die 570Watt. Und ein gutes Markenmodell mit 500-550W liefert problemlos auch mal 600W, wenn es nicht auf Dauer ist.
> 
> Für ne 3070 und je nach CPU werden dann selbst 500W dicke reichen, wenn es eben kein 30€-500W-Schrott ist.


Es ging dabei um Leistungsspitzen der 3080 die Billigteile im vorbeigehen versagen lassen, seine Empfehlung war 750W Marke und technisch dürfte er "ein Hauch" versierter sein als Du.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hab leider kein Strommesser, sonst hätte ich meinen aktuellen PC mal gemessen, dann wüsste ich wie genau die Kalkulatoren sind ^^

Aber Herbboy hat schon recht, dass es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist das CPU und Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel auf max sind. Je nach Genre ist entweder der CPU am Limit oder die Grafikkarte, hatte noch nie das Problem das beides am Limit läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es ging dabei um Leistungsspitzen der 3080 die Billigteile im vorbeigehen versagen lassen, seine Empfehlung war 750W Marke und technisch dürfte er "ein Hauch" versierter sein als Du.



Bei den Billigteilen geht es aber eben auch um billige Netzteile. Er sagt ganz sicher was von 750W, damit keiner meckert, wenn er ein 650W-40€-Modell kauft und es DA nicht klappt. Das machen die ganzen Grafikkarten-Hersteller schon seit Jahren, damit keiner mit nem Billignetzteil doof aus der Wäsche schaut, weil 500W empfohlen werden, das 600W-NoName-Modelle aber grad mal einem 350W-Markennetzeil entspricht...   Wenn du halbwegs über NT bescheid wüsstet, dann wüsstest du auch, dass moderne Modelle wie zB ein Be Quiet oder Seasonic mit zB 500-550W Nennwert und einem Preis von 70-80€ mehr als viele der 40€-700W-Modell leisten können. 

Es ist nun mal ein himmelweiter Unterschied, ob es um ein 750W-Modell für 40, 80 oder 120 Euro geht. Oder hat er explizit gesagt "750W, und zwar ein richtig gutes mit 750W ab 100€ aufwärts, nicht nur ein 50€-750W-Modell - auf keinen Fall weniger!" ? Das wage ich nämlich zu bezweifeln... wenn doch, dann isses halt doch so - das wäre aber dann eine unfassbare miese Technik seitens Nvidia, wenn die Graka in der Lage wäre, ein MARKENNetzteil mit 200W mehr potenzieller Leistung als nötig in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. Oktober 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Hab leider kein Strommesser, sonst hätte ich meinen aktuellen PC mal gemessen, dann wüsste ich wie genau die Kalkulatoren sind ^^
> 
> Aber Herbboy hat schon recht, dass es ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist das CPU und Grafikkarte bei einem Spiel auf max sind. Je nach Genre ist entweder der CPU am Limit oder die Grafikkarte, hatte noch nie das Problem das beides am Limit läuft.


Siehste mal, der Igor hat nicht nur mehr Knowhow sondern auch eine Reihe von Gerätschaften die unser "Theoretiker" hier versucht indirekt wegzureden.

Wenn Du dank einer bescheidenen Empfehlung Probleme bekommst mußte es komplett selber ausbaden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Siehste mal, der Igor hat nicht nur mehr Knowhow sondern auch eine Reihe von Gerätschaften die unser "Theoretiker" hier versucht indirekt wegzureden.


 Ich kenne den Typen nicht mal, daher kann ich nicht beurteilen, was er genau gesagt oder getestet hat und ob er seriös ist und Recht hat. Mit ein paar mehr Details zu dem, was er denn so gesagt/gemacht hat oder nem simplen Link könntest du uns diese Diskussion ersparen bzw. klären, dass du vlt einfach die Sache nicht richtig verstanden hast. Denn es gibt nun mal viele verschiedene 750W-Netzteile, die kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Es wäre mehr als verwunderlich, wenn es wirklich ein teures Markenmodell mit 750W sein MUSS, sofern man neben der 3080 keine extreme CPU betreibt.

Sollte er einfach nur gesagt haben "man braucht mindestens ein 750W-Netzteil", dann hat er entweder keine Ahnung - denn das wäre, als würde man sagen "man braucht ein Auto mit mindestens 150 PS" wenn es um die Frage geht "wie kann ich mich mit 150 km/h fortbewegen="  - oder er wollte es eben für ganz Dumme simpel zusammenfassen, weil die nicht verstehen, dass ein 500W-Modell besser als ein 750W-Modell sein kann je nach dem, um welchen Hersteller, Modellreihe und Preisklasse es sich handelt, damit die Dummerchen nicht ein "schlechtes" 600W-Modell nehmen, nur weil er sagt "600W reichen aus" und damit natürlich NICHT ein 30€-600W-Modell meint.


----------



## Batze (14. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es ging dabei um Leistungsspitzen der 3080 die Billigteile im vorbeigehen versagen lassen, seine Empfehlung war 750W Marke und technisch dürfte er "ein Hauch" versierter sein als Du.



Das ist dann der Leistungsschub der Neuen Graka Generation. Mehr Leistung für Exorbitant mehr Strom. Ob das wohl Sinn macht? Aber scheint ja wohl niemanden zu stören das da etwas falsch läuft.


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Oktober 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Es ging dabei um Leistungsspitzen der 3080 die Billigteile im vorbeigehen versagen lassen, seine Empfehlung war 750W Marke und technisch dürfte er "ein Hauch" versierter sein als Du.



Find ich spannend, mit den Leistungsspitzen, da er eigentlich selbst schreibt dass er die Karten nie über das 390W-Limit hinaus hat bewegen können.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2020)

Igorslab kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen, hierbei handelt es sich um einen (ehemaligen) Redakteur der dt. TomsHardware-Seite, der jetzt sein eigenes "Ding" aufgezogen hat. Notgedrungen.

Davon ab, schaut euch die Videos an und immerhin war es der Igor, der das Problem als erster (!) sofort richtig (!!) erkannt hat und schlussendlich auch die Boardpartner das mehr oder minder direkt und indirekt bestätigt haben. Sogar nVidia hat Softwareseitig reagiert und den Treiber hierfür angepasst, auch hierzu gibt es von ihm ein Video mit dem Hotfix-Treiber und Messergebnissen.

Es ging übrigens nicht um mehr Leistung oder eine exorbitante Stromaufnahme, sondern um kurzzeitige Peaks die selbst das beste Netzteil aus dem Tritt bringen, mindestens jedoch die Grafikkarte selbst was dann in einem c2d resultiert.



RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Find ich spannend, mit den Leistungsspitzen, da er eigentlich selbst schreibt dass er die Karten nie über das 390W-Limit hinaus hat bewegen können.


... ändert ja nichts an *kurzzeitigen* Lastspitzen bis hin zu (über?) 500 Watt, nicht die Dauerbelastung.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es ging übrigens nicht um mehr Leistung oder eine exorbitante Stromaufnahme, sondern um kurzzeitige Peaks die selbst das beste Netzteil aus dem Tritt bringen, mindestens jedoch die Grafikkarte selbst was dann in einem c2d resultiert.


 Und was genau hat er denn da ausprobiert? Hatte er ein GUTES 550/650W-Netzteil, das versagte, oder was war der Punkt? Oder meinte er nur, dass 750W auf Nummer Sicher sind eben für den Fall, dass Leute ein 50€-Modell kaufen wollen? Bei denen kann es nämlich sein: 

-die 750W sind nur pure Theorie sein, weil stabil maximal 500W möglich sind.
- es schafft zwar stabil zB 700-750W schaffen, aber bei 12V, was für die Graka wichtig ist, nur 400W
- es hat mehrere 12V-Leitungen, aber bei DER 12V-Leitung, an der die Graka hängt, kommt zu wenig bei rum

Es ist nämlich eben so, dass ein modernes Marken-Netzteil mit zB 550W sehr viel Power bei 12V hat. Hat es 2x PCIe-8Pin, dann kann es problemlos die volle Strompower, die eine Graka über die PCie-Stecker und den PCie-Slot ziehen kann, bringen. Wenn die Karte mehr zieht, dann übersteigt sie die zugelassenen Normen. 


UND ist das Problem überhaupt noch vorhanden, nachdem Nvidia davon wusste?


----------



## Neawoulf (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich schätze, es geht um dieses Video:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IicO6d4JHvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Anscheinend soll es wohl schon bei der Founders Edition ohne irgendwelche Übertaktungen sehr kurze Leistungsspitzen von annähernd 500 Watt (nur für die Grafikkarte allein) geben. Die angegebenen 320 Watt von NVidia kann die Karte jedenfalls in keinem Fall einhalten. Wenn es wirklich ein gutes Netzteil ist empfiehlt er ab 650 Watt aufwärts, besser 750 bis 800 Watt, wenn die CPU und RAM evtl. noch übertaktet werden sollen usw. Die Karten sind echte Stromfresser-Monster, weswegen ich mich davon auch erstmal fernhalte. Ich hab aktuell ein be quiet! Straight Power 11 mit 650 Watt und nen Ryzen 3600X, der evtl. nächstes Jahr durch nen 5800X oder 5900X ersetzt wird und reichlich USB-Kram für Flug- und Rennsimulationen und VR Krempel.

Da hoffe ich, dass AMD irgendwas auf den Markt bringt, was mit vergleichbarer Leistung bei der Stromfresserei zumindest stabiler ist und nicht diese enormen Leistungsspitzen hat. Ich bin hier zwar auch kein Profi, aber das Video hat mir schon ein wenig Sorge gemacht, was die neue NVidia Generation angeht. Und der Typ scheint echt Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2020)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Ich schätze, es geht um dieses Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, da sind aber einige "wenn" und "falls" drin für die etwas sehr allgemeine Aussage zum nötigen Netzteil, und wenn es so ist, wie er sagt, dann ist es allerdings offensichtlich ein Konstruktionsfehler oder Treiberproblem - letzteres kann gelöst werden, ersteres wäre hochpeinlich für Nvidia. Und das Video ist IMHO gut, aber geht zu wenig auf die vielen denkbaren Szenarien ein, so dass "Laien" eben meinen, es muss in JEDEM Fall ein 750W-Netzteil sein. zB geht er auch nicht darauf ein, wie groß die Unterschiede zwischen Netzeilen können, die allesamt (angeblich) 650W liefern. zB liefern selbst rel. viele  500-550W-Modelle nur bei 12V für kurze Zeit schon mal um die 550W - sie heißen halt, wie schon vorher gesagt, 550W, weil das die empfohlene Dauerlast ist, nicht weil bei 550W Schluss ist.

Allerdings relativiert er das Problem ja auch - zB sagt er ja auch "wenn man sie denn lässt" zum Thema, dass Partnerkarten auch deutlich mehr Strom ziehen können als die FE. Es hängt also offenbar sehr vom Modell ab. Und es hängt auch vom Netzteil ab "hier gibt es hibbelige Netzteil" sagt er zB zum Thema Abschalten - das betrifft also ebenfalls nicht alle. 

Er sagt ja auch, die über 500W nur für die Karte gelten für eine "Top-Partnerkarte,... die ich vielleicht auch noch übertakten möchte"...  dazu nennt er noch einen stromfressenden i9-10900K OC...  DANN kommt er auf die Aussage, dass selbst ein 650W-Netzteil nicht mehr reichen könnte.  Am Ende sagt er auch noch, dass er mit einem guten 650W-Netzteil anfangen würde bei einem "ordentlichen Unterbau" - das schreit geradezu danach, dass es nicht nur ein Ryzen 7 bei Standardtakt meint.

Ich interpretiere das so, dass man mit einem 750W-Modell auf Nummer Übersicher geht - ich bleibe aber dabei, dass ein gutes 550-600W-Modell keine Probleme haben sollte, außer vlt. bei sehr stark modifizierten RTX 3080-Modellen und OC der CPU usw.  - da würde ich auch beu ZB ner RTX 2080 mindestens 650W nehmen, wenn man einen Core i7 oder gar i9 hat und übertakten will. Wer sich nicht so gut auskennt, zieht aus dem Video halt den Schluss, es MUSS ein 750W-Markenmodell sein, wenn man eine RTX 3080 nimmt -egal welche und egal wie der Rest des PCs aussieht. Das sehe ich aber nicht so als DIE Aussage von Igor, wenn ich das Video genau betrachte. Hinzu kommt, dass man beim Gaming auch nicht Furmark-Verhältnisse haben wird.


----------

